

Video of automated podcar system planned for Indian city - nkoren
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tHMWbfLcPE&feature=youtu.be&a

======
nkoren
Oh, and by the way: I was the designer of this system (although I no longer
work for the company that is implementing it), and am happy to answer most
questions about it.

